# Sr Mary's church..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jun 22, 2019)

I have visited these church ruins many times including the other ruin five minutes drive away. I have not been to them for a few years now so thought whilst in the area I would pop in. I always enjoy seeing them just sitting there slowly having nature take over. St Mary's has always been my favourite one. I have no idea when the church was built, but it is centuries old. And this and its brother St john's were both abandoned around the 1880's with falling numbers. A new church was built in the village centre to replace the pair off them.



















You can get up the tower but its a bit dogy as the floor have all gone through, so you stick close to the steps.





Looking up to the top.













First floor off the tower







Right at the top




























Probably the saddest grave I have seen, a couple lost all six children in about a week to scarlett fever.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 22, 2019)

Good work as always mate. Love these sort of places.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 23, 2019)

It's lovely there.
All the way through I kept thinking that it'd be ideal for more unusual photography. Models and surreal stuff.
I wonder what it'd be like if shot using clever use of gels?


----------



## rockfordstone (Jun 23, 2019)

always love your church shots. i haven't made my way to this one yet


----------

